# Schematic/Diagram for Relay panel for 2009 Jetta TDI



## jayweitekamp (Jul 19, 2012)

Can some kind soul please post a pic of their relay panel? In the midst of my trouble shooting I think I have put a relay in the wrong slot now I have an Electro-mechanical power sterring assist and ESP light on. Before I call a buddy to hook this up to VAGCOM and want to make sure I have the relays in the correct place.

Also for future reference my Blower and Windshield washers where not working. It turns out I had a bad relay (bottom in the panel) that needed to be replaced.


Thanks


----------

